# Found a hole in my gas tank today :(



## CodyW (Jan 26, 2016)

Looks like I'm going to have to replace it and its in a silverking flash, I'll have to do some cutting. Kinda disappointed, really posting this so you guys can tell me that its not that bad and will only take a few hrs to fix.


----------



## 994 (Apr 14, 2008)

It's not that bad. Should only take a few hours to fix.


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

You know better... NOTHING EVER FIXES ITELF. Especially on boats and trailers.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

If its glassed in you'll need a wench. If it won't come through an opening...you did mention cutting
My question is why do you have a hole in your tank
Mine was corroded through, glassed in a i had to cut. I don't want to think about that part of the restore. It was a nightmare


----------



## roxtar99 (Mar 21, 2013)

What is the wench for? Is she there to get his "tools" and provide refreshments while he's doing the work or strictly for his enjoyment after the job is complete?


----------



## Forcefed (Aug 5, 2016)

Cody is your tank in the bow below the front casting deck? Or under the main deck?


----------



## CodyW (Jan 26, 2016)

permitchaser said:


> If its glassed in you'll need a wench. If it won't come through an opening...you did mention cutting
> My question is why do you have a hole in your tank
> Mine was corroded through, glassed in a i had to cut. I don't want to think about that part of the restore. It was a nightmare


It's corroded at the top andI went to clean it off which exposed the hole. I think I'm going to cut out a section on the deck because its a flat surface and would be the easiest to repair vs the bulkhead or taking the whole front cap off.


----------



## CodyW (Jan 26, 2016)

Forcefed said:


> Cody is your tank in the bow below the front casting deck? Or under the main deck?


Below the casting deck, I kinda wished it was below the main deck.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

can you epoxy the hole and leave it alone? Just a thought if it's on the top. JB 
Weld Marine is good stuff.


----------



## CodyW (Jan 26, 2016)

devrep said:


> can you epoxy the hole and leave it alone? Just a thought if it's on the top. JB
> Weld Marine is good stuff.


I am not sure if there's holes in the back where I can't get to, I'm sure water is sitting back there since the hatch is not 100% dry hatch.


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

devrep said:


> can you epoxy the hole and leave it alone? Just a thought if it's on the top. JB
> Weld Marine is good stuff.


Sorry Dev,
But if there's visible corrosion on the top of the tank, then it needs to be removed and replaced. There's no room for patch work when your dealing with fuel on a vessel. Not trying to be rude, just being safe..


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

as you should be.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

roxtar99 said:


> What is the wench for? Is she there to get his "tools" and provide refreshments while he's doing the work or strictly for his enjoyment after the job is complete?


 I new that I'd get that response but that's what my spell check gave me. Maybe spell check has a sense of humor
Yep we had to use a lift to pull the old tank out of a hole cut in the floor of the front storage
She wasn't happy about it either


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

roxtar99 said:


> What is the wench for? Is she there to get his "tools" and provide refreshments while he's doing the work or strictly for his enjoyment after the job is complete?


 I new that I'd get that response but that's what my spell check gave me. Maybe spell check has a sense of humor
Yep we had to use a lift to pull the old tank out of a hole cut in the floor of the front storage
She wasn't happy about it either


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

I have a silverking also and put this on my hatches. Not a drop.
https://www.zoro.com/trim-lok-inc-trim-seal-alum-clip-042-in-w-25-ft-4100b3x14c-25/i/G4089075/

you have to make sure you order with the right size slot for the hatch lip.


----------



## CodyW (Jan 26, 2016)

devrep said:


> I have a silverking also and put this on my hatches. Not a drop.
> https://www.zoro.com/trim-lok-inc-trim-seal-alum-clip-042-in-w-25-ft-4100b3x14c-25/i/G4089075/
> 
> you have to make sure you order with the right size slot for the hatch lip.


My hatches don't have the lip for those seals, I have the flash 16 model


----------



## predacious (Sep 1, 2016)

devrep said:


> can you epoxy the hole and leave it alone? Just a thought if it's on the top. JB
> Weld Marine is good stuff.


attempting to repair a corroded aluminum fuel tank is NOT a good idea !
unfortunately,an uprotected aluminum tank has a life expectancy of approx. 10yrs."unprotected" being not coated.hosing,typically has less life.fuel systems are the most overlooked item on a boat - "out of site,out of mind"

plastic tanks - these often crack,due to lack of internal baffling - do not believe plastic tanks are immune to problems.

some people are under the belief aluminum is "self protecting" - that's not true...a foamed in place tank,is a problem waiting to happen !

you want that tank sitting on a strips of starboard - with the tank "chocked" in place - this will allow somewhat of an air flow under and around the tank.

the tank itself - you want to solvent clean it,scuff sand it,solvent clean again,followed by a chemical etch prime,then coating of either interprotect 2000e,or coal tar epoxy.DO NOT SKIP the chemical etch prime !

aluminum requires an etch prime,for a coating to properly adhere - skip it and that coating will fail.

repairing corroded aluminum is trouble - tops of tanks are common fail points - water lays on the tank,that water evaporates and leaves salt - corrosion begins.usually the first complaint is contaminated fuel - "water in fuel" / "phase separation" - the inexperienced blame that on E10 fuel...

replace the entire fuel system - do it once,the correct way ...."entire fuel system" being tank,hosing and grounding wires


----------

